# Garrett turbos as the LA Auto Show -- Interview and Video



## drew3007 (Nov 16, 2007)

Garrett is releasing one of their hot race turbos to the public. Any chance someone would think about using it on their BMW? There is some really cool race footage in the vid too.

http://webridestv.com/showvideo.aspx?video=15134


----------

